# screenshots/watermarks?



## ironsidephoto (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm remaking my website right now, and i'm trying to decide if i want to use a flash slideshow thing and disable right clicking so that people would have to take a screenshot to steal my images. is this better than using a watermark?  what i have now are low res images with watermarks. what quality do screencaps have? are they printable, and if so, to what extent?


----------



## ironsidephoto (Jan 27, 2007)

anyone? hah.


----------



## John_05 (Jan 27, 2007)

if youre worried about people printing them,  then i would think youre better off with a watermark.  watermarks can be removed with Photoshop,  but unless youre a real pro with it, or the watermark is placed in an area of the image that wouldnt be hard to replicate,  the end result isnt going to be as nice as a screenshot without a watermark.

as for a screenshot being any better or worse than the priginal picture,  i took a screenshot of a picture i posted here a couple days ago.  ill post it with the original.  if you can see a noticeable difference that would effect a print of it,  then you you have better eyes than i do.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks.
has anyone tried to print a large screenshot?


----------



## John_05 (Jan 28, 2007)

i havent done a lot of printing,  but i would imagine printing a large screenshot would be pretty much the same as printing the original picture.  if the dimensions of the screenshot or the picture are too small,  a large print probably wont look very good.  i dont think i would want to try printing a 600x450 picture or screenshot into an 8x10.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Jan 31, 2007)

screenshots are taken in your native resolution of your monitor, so 1024x768, 1280x1024... etc...


----------



## frostbytes (Feb 2, 2007)

I use to make my own site, it was too much work.
Now I use Ritzpix.com Pro solutions by lifepics.
www.frostbytesphotography.lifepics.com
I just upload my full RES photos.  They water mark them all automatically and my customers can pick up the prints in 1 hour at whatever Ritz Camera location that they choose.  I get a check each month.  Makes life so much easier so I can get out there and take more photos.


----------



## John_05 (Feb 3, 2007)

Olympus8MP said:


> screenshots are taken in your native resolution of your monitor, so 1024x768, 1280x1024... etc...


 
thats true,  but if theres a 600x400 photo on the page,  it will still be 600x400 when you crop the screenshot.


----------



## RBCONDO (Feb 3, 2007)

I made a watermark in photoshop that I can batch process onto the photos I take. I used some transparencies as well so you can see the image through the watermark take a peek at some examples here:
http://www.condosrehobothbeach.com/...ities&image=rehoboth-grand-rehoboth-beach.jpg
http://www.condosrehobothbeach.com/...communities&image=henlopen-rehoboth-beach.jpg
http://www.condosrehobothbeach.com/...ties&image=edgewater-house-rehoboth-beach.jpg

I was looking for something that looked good on both a dark or a light background and this seems to do the trick.


----------

